# Descent Into Madness: Owaindav



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys,

This isn't even funny. Our friend (fiend) Dave is in serious need of psychiatric intervention. He asked me last week if I'd ever dabbled in the pipe and if so, what I liked. I confirmed that I had, but had abandoned it, having traded away my only remaining Pete to Jack Straw.

Take a look and tell me this doesn't reek of total, drooling, helmet wearing (with chin strap) short bus-riding, window licking, Thorazine chomping INSANITY!










See what I mean? He's NUTS! Oh yeah, it's a SHARK!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Pipe or tobacco, that is a tasty view...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Dave listens real well doesn't he...:dunno:

opcorn:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

When Dave hits, he hits hard!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

And a RASS. Ya gotta love the pipe guys Don, they do everything overly well & I am proud to say I am a newb in the pipe forums. Dave, settle mate, your going to kill half the forum at this rate! LMAO. :rockon:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Insanity I tell you!!!

Nice hit, he sent you some of the most sought after baccys on the pipe forum. Enjoy!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> Insanity I tell you!!!
> 
> Nice hit, he sent you some of the most sought after baccys on the pipe forum. Enjoy!


Shhhhhh.....don't tell him the only thing he'll be able to find again is the Balkan Sasieni!

Crap, I was going to send a pipe nail with it and it's sitting on my counter. Please enjoy my friend. Oh, and the B&M near my house had a whole box of those Sharks. I had picked one up and then got one from Smelvis' Blind Trade so I figured I'd send you the one I bought. I'm finding out that RASS may be one of my all time favorite cigars too so I had to share one with a brother!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

OMFG! Just WOW! WOW!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice Dave -- enjoy Don


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very Nice! :tu


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice......


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Christ, now that's a bomb!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nicely done Dave! Enjoy the goods Don.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

owaindav said:


> I'm finding out that RASS may be one of my all time favorite cigars too so I had to share one with a brother!


Dave,

First off, you overwhelm me! I am beyond grateful.

Second, I trust no one who does not appreciate a decently kept RASS. They are at worst, wonderful and, at best, sublime!

Shark? Same thing.

I do not pretend to know what will come of this re-greasing of my pipe slope, but I am surely looking forward to it! I have spent more time than any of you know, reading your threads about the very baccies included in this bomb and it seems like a "who's who" of much-coveted samples.

I'm gonna break that cob in slowly and try my re-noobish-best to savor and appreciate each, in its own way.

Thanks again, Dave!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

VERY nice!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

some tasty pipe tobacco, but have no clue bout the sticks. Nice bomb dave
troy


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dave,
> 
> I trust no one who does not appreciate a decently kept RASS. They are at worst, wonderful and, at best, sublime!
> 
> Shark? Same thing.


Yep, I'm hearing that & agreeing wholeheartedly. :high5::clap2::yo:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

NICE, cigars...pipe...pipe tobacco. A very nice mix.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Dave, dave...how the mighty have fallen. Judging from your taste in cigars you are beyond hope. :lol:

Don, let me know when you want that Pete back . PS I owe you a phone call.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod
Bomb a mod


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Geeze, Dave always does this every time somebody wants to try out pipes. He sends them crappy tobacco & crappy cigars. Tell ya what, since we're good buddies, I'll be nice & take that "Stonehaven" crap off your hands. Free of charge too, just because I like you. 

I'll smoke it when my taste buds are all burnt out from smoking the good stuff, like the elusive Mixture 79.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> PS I owe you a phone call.


Yes, you do 



commonsenseman said:


> Geeze, Dave always does this every time somebody wants to try out pipes. He sends them crappy tobacco & crappy cigars. Tell ya what, since we're good buddies, I'll be nice & take that "Stonehaven" crap off your hands. Free of charge too, just because I like you.
> 
> I'll smoke it when my taste buds are all burnt out from smoking the good stuff, like the elusive Mixture 79.


Did you mean "Manure 79"?

I can send you all that "crap", Jeffery. No problem. Just send me two dozen RASSC and we're good.

Upon further consideration, these pipe baccies smell a little too good to part with.

Stay tuned.


----------

